# Openfire version 4.4.1 has been released



## brenoro (Aug 29, 2019)

It looks like the port has not been updated.
Will openfire no longer be maintained?
It is already in release 4.4.1.

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2019)

brenoro said:


> Will openfire no longer be maintained?




```
There is no maintainer for this port.
```

So, somebody will need to take maintainership or, at the very least, supply patches to get it updated. If nobody supplies those updates or takes maintainership the port will go stale and could, eventually, end up getting removed.

Note that _anyone_ can supply patches to get it updated. You don't need to be a registered commiter or have some kind of special status, you only need a registration here: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/query.cgi

This is useful if you want to give it a try: Porter's handbook.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 29, 2019)

See:




__





						Need help with net-im/openfire
					





					lists.freebsd.org


----------



## talsamon (Aug 29, 2019)

We need a Maven35 port too:

```
Detected Maven Version: 3.0.5 is not in the allowed range 3.5.0.
```

Edit:
Mailed the maven* maintainer for this port and for help with openfire.


----------



## ljboiler (Aug 30, 2019)

Maven 3.6 is available in the ports tree...


----------

